# Attention All Senior Members And Og's



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Attention all Senior Members and OG's;

I know a lot of you are angry over the recent removal of several long term threads. We have come up with a compromise that might benefit our Senior and OG members yet still protect our new and upcoming members and hobby forums.

Right now I am just getting a feel from you to see if this is something you may be interested in. This is exclusive and will only be eligible to members with 2 or more years of membership and at least 2000 posts.

We will open up a Senior Members Lounge where past HOF threads will be moved to. This of course will include AQHU. There will still be rules in this part of the website but they will be a little more relaxed than the rest of the site. Abuse of this forum will result in the immediate removal of Senior Member status.

We are also thinking of bringing back the Members Advisory Board (MAB). This will be run by Piranha Guru and be composed of members that contribute to the site on a regular basis. This board of trustees will be responsible for major site decisions that we are aware of, member discipline, and other applicable issues. Then the boards recommendation will be given to Yungster or the mods depending on the situation to be reviewed.

Please let me know if this is something that is of interest.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

FINALLY!









Amazing that you started this thread ksls... I had just posted the following in the "No Solicitation" thread:

__________________________________________________________________

^^ If I owned or deeply cared about the continuation of this site, I certainly wouldn't scoff at long-term members voicing their distaste.
In fact, I'd take it seriously and listen very closely.

Another one of my (probably irritating) examples:

In my companies, if several of my employees (including my most senior ones) were to begin to really complain about my companies, doncha think it would be wise for me to drop everything I was doing and listen... ask questions and do absolutely everything I could to "fix" the situation?
Without my employees, I have no companies.
Without happy members, there is no P-Fury.

So, if you want to turn your back on the fact that some of P-Fury's best and oldest members have just about had it with this site, then prepare to watch P-Fury wither away and die.

So far I have not seen this new "mystery owner" of P-Fury or any of the moderators step up and really address any situations.
The owner hasn't said a word, and the moderators blow it off.

But hey, what do I know?
I don't have "what it takes" to help moderate a fish forum.









_________________________________________________________________

Glad to see ONE moderator step up and do something.
I'm honestly not surprised it's you ksls... for despite the crap I routinely give you... ya know I dig ya and believe you care the most.









And yeah, I wouldn't have blown 6 1/2 years and nearly 16,000 posts on a forum I didn't care about.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Awsome.. now the dudes that cussed you out look stupid now lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont really care either way. at this point, do whatever anymore. 
all id really focus on is getting the chatroom running all the time. i think the whole compromise thing, bringing back aqhu, etc, and making it some senior members only site seems a little strange. im kind of done giving a crap. ill be in my FW threads.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Like I said in an earlier post, I'm pretty disappointed with Xenon for selling out to an outsider.
Why not offer it to it's own members first?

I could EASILY see it having been purchased by myself, AK and/or another member or group of members.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pman, you should contact yungster about aquiring the site then. just for shits and giggles to see if its even on the table. why not?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

2000 Post? I have been here a long time and because I do not spam the boards I will not be allowed to join this little last ditch effort to save p-fury club. LAME.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Why would they sell only weeks after buying?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Like I said in an earlier post, I'm pretty disappointed with Xenon for selling out to an outsider.
> Why not offer it to it's own members first?
> 
> I could EASILY see it having been purchased by myself, AK and/or another member or group of members.


Basic moral of the story is that he wanted someone that could run the site on the "technical" side of things is the response I mainly got......
ZoSick was interested as well......Anyone of us had the coin to drop....lol

Anyhow seeing as the way it went and is going...I myself wouldn't spend a dime on the site.........But heres to hopeing well.....

Cheers

I'll send ya response in PM KSLS on my thoughts as to the issue you posted about......


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

At least you are doing something to move in a positive direction. Would be nice if you came up with something original though....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> At least you are doing something to move in a positive direction. Would be nice if you came up with something original though....


For sure......It's nice to see atleast...

I honestly hope for a good outcome for Fury.......


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

ksls said:


> We are also thinking of bringing back the Members Advisory Board (MAB). *This will be run by Piranha Guru *and be composed of members that contribute to the site on a regular basis. This board of trustees will be responsible for major site decisions that we are aware of, member discipline, and other applicable issues. Then the boards recommendation will be given to Yungster or the mods depending on the situation to be reviewed.
> 
> Please let me know if this is something that is of interest.


So the mod that was the biggest asshat about the picture thread and the man that was the cause of Bullsnakes leaving is going to be in charge of the MAB?














Nice step forward.

There's going to be a duality for a while with OG's and Seniors belonging to two different sites, eventually it's going to skew on either direction with one site getting the majority of the OG's and Seniors and the other becoming a newbie in and out type of site. My hope is that the corporate site goes down, no offense to most of P-Fury. I hate what happened in the sell off and hate the fact the site is now a for profit and no matter what games are played or what Coucils are set up, this site is now a corporate shill.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Zippa, there of course can be some exceptions. Like you had mentioned the majority of your posts are in the hobby sections and you have been an active member for 6 years.

PG will not be acting as a mod. Actually, I believe there will be no mods allowed on the MAB.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

pman reminds me of my old lecturer, tries to explain something quite simple by going around the entire world to try and find a suitable example.

anyway im gonna lay out some facts.

Xenon sold the site because he had no interest in it. none of us can blame him, he was spending money on something he didnt want anymore. so lets stop harping on about something which can no longer be remedied.

the company which owns fury now has one interest only, making money. this means any decision ever made under their control is never done for the benefit of the hobby, but for the benefit of the company. period.

after gg, joe, ak and a few other og's and FA's moved off there was a power grab between the remaining forum assistants and mods because they wanted recognition.

The last few decision made on this forum, was done in direct response from a threat, that threat being PK, doesnt matter how you try and sell it, that it the reason the changes were made, to try and cater for new members and revive the frankly dismal hobby sections. This decision should of been taken awhile ago but didnt happen until a threat presented itself. however these actions had quite negative effect by driving away the entire lounge based members (some who contributes to hobby forums some who didnt) but their traffic was pretty much the only thing keeping fury floating.

suddenly after a few days of watching tumbleweed blow by ksls comes up with this grand plan ( most of these plans have been stolen off PK and were all gg's original idea's) which is too little too late. the entire way you went about changing fury alienated the bulk of fury's traffic. you thought the problems fury had lay with aqhu and trolling. admittedly yes some of the problems were because of that, however the main problems ran alot deeper than just a little dicking about. those problems need to be addressed first before trying to salvage fury by making silly and rash decision which have more of a negative effect.

Several key changes need to be made, and none of this will happen over night. until some key players left in this place come to this realisation fury will continue to slide down the toilet.
over 44000 members and onle about 200 active members posting few and far between. thats gotta tell you something.

and creating silly mab's and senior members isn't going to fix the problem. the best that will come out of that is some of the og' will return and just sit their asses down in aqhu and pic thread. but thats about it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

HM... very well said.

And when it comes to Xenon, I don't give a crap that he sold it... I'm glad he did.
Hell, it always chapped my hide that he promoted the hobby in such a negative light anyway. (Referencing his early "Piranhas tearing mouse apart, piranhas tearing this and that apart...).

I just think that he "sealed the deal" on his assness by not offering the site to the members.
Many of us had dedicated years and thousands of posts here, and have a true, genuine interest in the hobby, and have the financial ability to have purchased this site without a flinch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

*suddenly after a few days of watching tumbleweed blow*

Not that you would notice since they only time you come over here is to nose around and see whats happening at PFury, but the forums have still been active. Maybe not the lounge but the hobby sections have been. We have the same amount of posts daily since removing the problem areas as we did when they were here. Just now the majority of posting has been quality posting









*Most of these plans have been stolen off PK and were all gg's original idea's.*

Wow, you really dont know what you are talking about. You are correct, the MAB idea was GG's and it was FIRST implement HERE at P-Fury a long time ago. How can we steal something that was already in affect (albeit, not in current use) on this site. All we have done is bring something back that apparently seemed to work when it was required.

This thread is for members that wish to stay and contribute to this site. Not nick pick and put in their 2 worthless, non contributing cents.

HM you have clearly shown where you stand. So stay over there and allow the members who still give a rats ass a chance to talk. That goes for the rest of your crew too! I am not in any way saying you guys have to choose. You can be contributing members in as many sites as you wish, but I will not put up with anyone trash talking this site.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

zippa said:


> 2000 Post? I have been here a long time and because I do not spam the boards I will not be allowed to join this little last ditch effort to save p-fury club. LAME.


Sucks to be you Zippa









Will there be Titties -n- Beer In the new lounge area


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay, well... we've all had a chance to bitch and moan.

Some of the greatest accomplishments in history have taken place because something fell to sh*t and was rebuilt.
That's exactly what P-Fury needs if it's going to be "cool again," is a complete rebuild.

Personally, I'm done bitching and moaning and am ready to roll my sleeves up and get to work.
P-Fury can be better than ever if we apply ourselves.

Who's in?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

As long as AQHU is back im happy and apologize for my whining, crying, complaining, and spamming.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Due to recent personal attacks and harassment, I am removing myself from not only staff but this website. You guys won. It is apparent that some or even one of you are very angry with the direction this site has taken.

I have only tried to get things going in the right direction but I guess it is and wasnt good enough. I hope that someone can hear you and implement things that work for both the site and its members.

I love this hobby and will always have a Piranha in my home. I seriously hope this site can move forward and ppl can enjoy the hobby as much as I do.

Take Care Everyone

K.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i can sum up this entire thread with one picture


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

holy sh*t, I go to a skiing tourney for the weekend and come back to this! What the hell happened?!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

K DONT GO! COME BACK!

Just kidding, I dont even care - just put my AQHU back before you leave.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dont leave k


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

its her choice. its probably better this sh*t around here settles down. i dont know whod do such a thing. its disgusting. shame on you, not even as a member..as a f*cking human being. you're calling and harassing someone over a forum and exacting fear in the real world. 
thats it. im not talking about it. just saying the member(s) who called and did that...you are the true lowest of the low this place has hit.

god bless ksls


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok threatening Kari is not cool, some of us may not be very happy right now , but she is fighting to keep this place alive and doing her darnedest. Kari ban the jerk who did this and come back and take your rightful spot. We need to stay together to keep p-fury from grounding out. Don't diss when you don't contribute. Yungster should be here answering our questions, it's not your job, by any means. Your a positive force here and we don't need to lose more of our good members.

Kari if you decide to walk, best wishes bud.









Kari who is harassing you?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

It would have been jokes if ICEE sent her a creepy pic of himself with just a blank stare with the caption "You Gonna Get Raped".


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

This was not a joke. This was not a PM or email. This was a phone call to my home!! A very angry, abusive, phone call. I have no idea who you are. I dont have call display. This had better not happen again. This is my final straw with this website.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

I am floored. Who can this scum be!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

WOW, absolutely WOW.

I was expecting a few less than appropriate PMs but an actual call to your home. This site continues to surprise me.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Kari don't let this slide, *69 will give you last number that called you or call the police and they can trace it. threats are a serious thing.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Word up. I would press charges and or inform the police as well.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ksls said:


> This was not a joke. This was not a PM or email. This was a phone call to my home!! A very angry, abusive, phone call. I have no idea who you are. I dont have call display. This had better not happen again. This is my final straw with this website.


Oh my..

This is beyond ridiculous.

I admit, I got confused about all the crap happening around here, and said a couple things that were lousy.

But to stoop to this level and harass a fellow hobbyist who is one of the only ones trying to save this place, is simply crossing the line.

She doesn't deserve any of the crap being flung her way at all. I'm sorry to hear K

I hope all is well with your family and hope all this blows over quickly for everyone involved.
This just stinks.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

So am I understanding that somebody called your home and threatened you?

Yeah, that's definitely serious sh*t.

1.) Who here knows your full name and could look up your number.
2.) Who has it that "in" for you.
3.) What did they say??

Did you get this call before you started this thread... or just now before that last post?

K, I'm always right in there with the crowd who says: "If you say you're gonna leave, then get the f*ck out," but in this case, I'd really hate to see you go. You were the one who finally stood up and said: "Let's fix this sh*t."
I really don't want you to go... as much sh*t as some of us have given you over the years... you're actually loved and appreciated more than you know.

Please stay and let's figure this sh*t out.

And let's find out who the f*ck called and threatened you... that's not to be tolerated!
(Goes and puts on his red beret...)


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Not hard to find her number... Just saying.

http://www.kacoboxers.com/contactus.htm


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Not hard to find her number... Just saying.
> 
> http://www.kacoboxers.com/contactus.htm


It was you then!

/calls the authorities

/Piranha Man arrives in red beret

/Tries to assert himself as a "Guardian Angel" and he has the situation under control

/the cops end up arresting Piranha Man as well


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

this is the most fun I've had here in awhile.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> Not hard to find her number... Just saying.
> 
> http://www.kacoboxer...m/contactus.htm


It was you then!

/calls the authorities

/Piranha Man arrives in red beret

/Tries to assert himself as a "Guardian Angel" and he has the situation under control

/the cops end up arresting Piranha Man as well
[/quote]


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, no sh*t, eh?

And then some people can't even tell when yer just bein' a douche for lawls.









Yeah, this site has truly run it's course.
Now it's just kinda fun to stand around and kick the smouldering embers a little before walking away.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranha Man you know Karate. What rises out of smoldering embers? A phoenix.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You didnt read the scripture did you? Well I did and no where did it say "And then thein Phoenix rose out of the bonefire and spread its wings to thein Paintball Nerds."


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

keep aqhu dead..all the people who gave a sh*t about the thread minus DT have moved to where the grass is greener


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

a.q.h.u is back









think this is a great idea for the forum... finally the og's have an area











Central said:


> This was not a joke. This was not a PM or email. This was a phone call to my home!! A very angry, abusive, phone call. I have no idea who you are. I dont have call display. This had better not happen again. This is my final straw with this website.


you can call bell or the police and have the number tracked...

that is no joke... IMO its not going to cost you anything to get this looked into


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Trigga said:


> keep aqhu dead..all the people who gave a sh*t about the thread minus DT have moved to where the grass is greener


Its a cool site, but the Lounge is pretty dry. No AQHUing goes on there.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

1st off i have been a member here since 05,just not always active and everytime i have come back i was offered the chance to keep all of my old post counts(wich i said no) i dont like the idea of being excluded from anything in this forum.This idea of having certain sections for members with 2,000 posts and 2 yrs membership is like a slap in the face to anyone with any amount of time here.Its like saying some members are better than others.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The thing is Red Sox, is here that the mods wont admit they've made a mistake. Instead of just installing the HOF like it was, they have to do something special and then put it back. Its all about saving face.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Too late.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Central said:


> its her choice. its probably better this sh*t around here settles down. i dont know whod do such a thing. its disgusting. shame on you, not even as a member..as a f*cking human being. you're calling and harassing someone over a forum and exacting fear in the real world.
> thats it. im not talking about it. just saying the member(s) who called and did that...you are the true lowest of the low this place has hit.
> 
> god bless ksls


^^agree.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Some of you are really sad...get over it. If you don't like the site now, just peace out...You know there are other similar sites. Chat rooms also exist. And if you like talking to your friends on here, Im sure you could facebook/twitter with them. Why post spam and harrass the mods, why even bother?


----------

